# 100 gal



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok I have my tank cleaned and the light diffuser on the bottom adding rocks and sand tomorrow just have one question, if i have the diffuser on the bottom how iam I going to stir the sand up or will the cat fish do that for me? Planing on adding one later . Thanks Pat


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

pat3612 said:


> Ok I have my tank cleaned and the light diffuser on the bottom adding rocks and sand tomorrow just have one question, if i have the diffuser on the bottom how iam I going to stir the sand up or will the cat fish do that for me? Planing on adding one later . Thanks Pat


the sand in the little squares is gonna be stuck there. Thats why, personally, I dont use that.

If you plan to use an obscene amount of heavy rocks use it but otherwise I dont see the point personally. I dont really believe it diffuses much better than sand


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Uh... maybe I am tired... but I don't quite understand your question... light diffuser in the tank?

edit.... OH egg crating... once again I am going to have to agree with Pablo on that.... 

OH MY GOD what is the world comming two... twice in a row.... 

Pablo post something just so I can stop this or my world is going to come to an end


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Well i was kind of worried if I just put the rocks on the sand the fish might move the sand around and the rocks might fall against the front of the glass but Iam probably worrying for nothing. Pat


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

What kind of rocks are you using? Also a general rule if you have fish that will dig/burrow in the substrate, always have the rock face/cave structure at the bottom of the tank resting on the glass. Otherwise the fish will be able to topple the whole thing over. After all the base rock work is in, then put in the substrate.
*edit: just be careful not to drag the rocks around or let them fall when you are placing them, thats usually why i will fill the tank up as i make the rock structure higher, so they are more stable and if they fall are 'lighter'.


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> Pablo post something just so I can stop this or my world is going to come to an end


Ummm.... I'm a closet fascist?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> What kind of rocks are you using? Also a general rule if you have fish that will dig/burrow in the substrate, always have the rock face/cave structure at the bottom of the tank resting on the glass. Otherwise the fish will be able to topple the whole thing over. After all the base rock work is in, then put in the substrate.
> *edit: just be careful not to drag the rocks around or let them fall when you are placing them, thats usually why i will fill the tank up as i make the rock structure higher, so they are more stable and if they fall are 'lighter'.


Thanks Iam using granite all my rocks are in now hopefully will get the sand in tommorrow will put up a pic .Pat


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

Np, wouldnt want a big structure to collapse and put 100gallons of water everywhere!( its like my nightmare lol!)


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Fishfinder said:


> Np, wouldnt want a big structure to collapse and put 100gallons of water everywhere!( its like my nightmare lol!)


Mine to and theres new hardwood in the living room lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

It's only a very thin layer of sand at the bottom. They can't really collect enough crap to do any damage if you do your water change on a regulare basis. I've never heard of issues with people putting a light diffuser/eggcrate under the substrate. In fact, my 110G is using one as well and it's been running fine for the last 2 years.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

